# Encounter of the third kind



## wtxs (Jul 25, 2011)

Wooden man Vs the wooden box  :jediduel: ... what will they dream up next?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q2ObCiytfI&NR=1

However ... I do see the possible benefits it can provide as an training tool.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what Sponge Bob's dummy would look like if he were a chunner


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 25, 2011)

Someone is always trying to come up with a better mouse trap, only to create something that looks hideous, expensive, uses too much space, and works no better than a true Wing Chun jong.  The guy obviously has too much time on his hands, time better spent working a bit harder to make his WC work better.  If he's not going to market it, then why make it in the first place?  And who would buy such a montrosity?  Or worse yet, who in their right mind would want to build something as ridiculous as that contraption?  Some things you build, you should be proud of.  But that?  I'd be ashamed.  Someone put him back in the closet to ripen a bit more.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 25, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Wooden man Vs the wooden box :jediduel: ... what will they dream up next?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q2ObCiytfI&NR=1
> 
> However ... I do see the possible benefits it can provide as an training tool.



Benefits?  The only benefit I see is you can have more than one person working on it at the same time.  And then, only outside.  It would take up too much space indoors, in a school or house.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jul 25, 2011)

The Mook Bong Ladies and gentlemen.
The Shiva Jong (Mortal kombat reference shiva is the alien with 6 hands.) 
Ahh that brought joy hehe.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha , it looks like a mutant cubbyhouse.Pretty damn useless as far as Wing Chun is concerned but it makes a great place to hang the washing out to dry.There are very important reasons why wooden dummies have tapered arms and the distances and angles they are set at , that should not be messed around with.What could be changed though and brought more up to date is the way dummies are mounted and the way they recoil , I've often thought having them mounted by some sort of hydraulic shock absorber mechanism might be the way to go.


----------



## Jake104 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like it. It can also double as a tree house/ fort  for the kids.

Jake


----------



## wtxs (Jul 25, 2011)

yak sao said:


> That's what Sponge Bob's dummy would look like if he were a chunner



That would be Sponge Bob's worst nightmare ... he ate Mr. Squid for dinner and Squid won't go down with out a fight.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 25, 2011)

Counterpoint:


----------



## Domino (Jul 26, 2011)

What does 'counterpoint' mean please?
The video above shows the dummies look to keep you in the middle, which is a tactic I don't like, try to get attackers between each other I have been shown.
The box mook jong doesn't look enticing to me at all.


----------



## geezer (Jul 26, 2011)

Domino said:


> What does 'counterpoint' mean please?



I think Eric means to say that, "if you think _that's_ odd, get a load of _this!_"




Domino said:


> The box mook jong doesn't look enticing to me at all.



Just be glad you aren't some guy in a "gimp" suit shut inside it!


----------



## geezer (Jul 26, 2011)

OK. I set out on youtube to find a couple of ridiculous "counterpoints" of my own. There are plenty of them out there, but instead I came across this. I could only get half of the first clip to play, but I really loved the sound effects... like all the drumming and crashing of cymbals at a Chinese New-Year celebration. The second clip shows some applications. Not WC, but pretty similar Southern Chinese looking stuff. Anyway, I thought it was pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sADTeh4A32M&feature=fvwrel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP1Ju1CM_-0&feature=related

Say, is it just me, or does the guy that's being demonstrated on in the second clip look totally drunk or what?


----------



## threethirty (Jul 27, 2011)

the box looks like a dark ages torture device and the other thing just looks obnoxious.  If three arms are good eleventybajillion would be waaaay better


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 27, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Counterpoint:



Oh no, not him?  Could have gone all day without seeing something from him.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 27, 2011)

geezer said:


> OK. I set out on youtube to find a couple of ridiculous "counterpoints" of my own. There are plenty of them out there, but instead I came across this. I could only get half of the first clip to play, but I really loved the sound effects... like all the drumming and crashing of cymbals at a Chinese New-Year celebration. The second clip shows some applications. Not WC, but pretty similar Southern Chinese looking stuff. Anyway, I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sADTeh4A32M&feature=fvwrel
> 
> ...



Again, someone who has too much time on their hands thinking they can make a jong work better.  Anyone who makes a jong with more than the standard 3 arms and a leg just goes to prove that they have no idea of the true function of a mook yan jong.  They must think it's more for beating and toughening, then working on structure, position and footwork.

Bruce Lee said it once in an interview, unless humans are born with 3 arms and legs, fighting will always be about the same.  Or something to that effect.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jul 27, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Wooden man Vs the wooden box :jediduel: ... what will they dream up next?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q2ObCiytfI&NR=1
> 
> However ... I do see the possible benefits it can provide as an training tool.



I think I have a better idea, why don't they just put the arms on the inside of the box, then someone can climb inside and work their dummy gung fu from there?  It will be just like the dummy practice that the other guys was doing with the 4 dummies around him instead.  And then he wouldn't have to worry about someone sneeking up on him.


----------



## naneek (Jul 30, 2011)

some interesting and very weird types of dummy going on here...i quite enjoyed watching the metal dummy video what style was that, CLF?


----------



## geezer (Jul 30, 2011)

naneek said:


> some interesting and very weird types of dummy going on here...i quite enjoyed watching the metal dummy video what style was that, CLF?



Wait _Naneek_, there's more! ... Check out this next dummy. It's bigger than DeGaul's nose!!!






Or how about this Pak Mei Dummy. I like watching this so much I'm posting it _again_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Mc1Kv1mGY&playnext=1&list=PLD82E6CE489C1570F

And here's the a form done the Wong way:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YAEX3pooJg&feature=related

Oh! Oh! Lookie! It's just like that box-treehouse thingie... only tiny enough to put a _cat_ inside, instead of your kids...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPnXGv3DzSk&feature=related
 
Hey, here's another one of those metal dummies, but this one's *red*! Also, this guy does the same warm-ups that I do... except of course, I do them better. (OK, I'm lying. So sue me):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc8UoTR1jY8&feature=related

....I know guys. I really have too much time on my hands lately! LOL


----------



## naneek (Aug 6, 2011)

awsome vid geezer as we have all come to expect from you i didnt like the rotating square one with the square arms but each to his own i guess.


----------

